# Newbie Question: Surf or Jetties?



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Like every other person froma state in the SEC, I'm heading down to Destin for a week and a half next Friday.I plan to hit up the beach and the jetties so if you see a confused Arkie using his bass gear on the beach or hear of one getting stuck or breaking his leg on the west jetty, it will probably be me. Say hello, offer first aid if necessary, and don't be afraid to say something if you see me doing anything just over the top stupid.

I've read through the posts here and have a general idea of what I should use, now it's just down to trial and error.

For the surf I plan on going to wally world for the cheapo surf set up (I figure 30 dollars is a good investment to try this out without dropping serious coin on a once a year trip). I'll set the cheapo up and then work the shore with one of my bass setups. For the jetties I plan on just using myfreshwater gearwith the neccesary line/leaders etc. If this is over the top stupid, let me know. 

My question is, if my fishing time ends up being limited, how should I split it up between the beach and the jetties? Mornings/afternoons on the jetties, evenings on the beach? Other way around? If they're biting I would love a pompano or 6 to grill. No real need to catch a million fish, I'd rather go to where I would have a good time and end up with the better stories to tell (or lie about). I'm staying at the Silver Towers (?) so I know fishing the surf anytime between 9am and 5pm is out of the question unless I drive somewhere else. And I know the west jetty is a hike, no problem there. Sowhat should a boatless newbie dothis time of year?

One more question, if I start getting withdrawals, is there anywhere halfway close to Destin to do some bass fishing?


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't help you with your question as I have never been to the Destin area. But as a fellow Arkie who will be in Orange Beach next week, I just wanted to say hi and GO HOGS!

Have fun.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I would hit the beach in the morning, not sure if the pompano are still running as I have been out of town for awhile. However, think you will have better luck at the west jetty, especially when the tide is moving (I prefer an outgoing tide). It is nice out there in the morning and afternoons with all the boat traffic, etc, and more possibilities (spanish mackerel, bluefish, pompano, redfish, etc) I would take a few sabikis with me too as the bait fish are supposed to be in and you usually have good luck with live bait out there.


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Sailor. I'm heading down that way this afternoon for the rest of the month...the weather forecast is not encouraging. The west jetty doesn't look like the kind of place you want to be if a storm rolls in.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Like they said, the west Jetty normally is a little better than the east, but one heck of a haul. Make sure you have very good shoes on. Dont go with flip flops. Take pleny of water as well (once you get there, you might as well stay put a while). Get a couple of Gotcha's and some 30lb flourocarbon leader and you will probably have a ball catching blues. They are toothy so bring a pair of plyers to get the trebles out. Also head down to Henderson Beach with a Pomp rig in the early morning and do a little sight fishing for Pomps or whatever. Bring two set-ups. A jig rig and a gotcha rig (also some shrimp are the ticket). Also believe it or not a Rapala will work well also. So will a rattle trap. Oh Yeah GO HOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck and have fun. Might want to get a fish-id card and read up on the local regs. If the weather looks crappy you can fish the Destin Bridge, usually a smorgasborg hanging out there. Stop by Half-Hitch and ask a few questions, they are pretty helpful everytime I am in there. Did I mention GO HOGS!!!!! Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Hack (May 11, 2009)

In between rain and wind I went and checked out the parking lot west of the bridge. So just to be sure, to get to the jetty I'm supposed to bypass the sign that says "Air Force Institution, do not enter without permission" right? I know I'm not supposed to go in the bird preserve or the actual complex there. This sign though is right by the entrance to the narrow stretch of beach just off the bridge that I'm supposed to take to the jetty.

Just covering my tail.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

The storms have take some of the beach away, but you can walk along the water's edge all the way to the west jetty. Not much room in places now. They just don't want you walking through the middle of that area. Here is a site you can go to that shows the way a little better: http://fishingdestinguide.com/JETTYFISHINGNEW.html

With the weather, I would probably go out on the east jetty, a lot closer walk. Sometimes the waves will be coming over the middle of the west jetty, which is lower than the rest of it, making it a little dangerous. We had 2 kids washed off of it a few months ago


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

GO HOGS! yeah the surf fishing hasnt been what it was back in Nov. or Dec, but there are still some fish out there to catch.



Lots of Arkie's on forum, good to see.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Get to the beach early and the ladyfish, hardtails and maybe spanish should be schooling hard on small bait fish. Fun to catch on a small spoons and ladyfish make great cut bait. be sure to use 30lb florocarbon leader and check it afterevery fish

Oh yeah....Go Hogs Go


----------

